# Tri- County Show



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Well the Tri-County show on Thursday was fun and very exhausting!! Appoline and Sissy, my two show girls did great! Sissy won her age class and was Grand Champ. Junior Nigi. Appoline also won her age class out of 7does and won Reserve Champion Senior Nigi. So it was a very fun show,wasn't sanctioned though. It was more of a premium show.. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Did you happen to take any pics?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah! Pics are always great!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats and yes, we LOVE pics!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> Congrats and yes, we LOVE pics!


We're just a tad obsessed! LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> [quote="Lost Prairie":2vd1ijne]Congrats and yes, we LOVE pics!


We're just a tad obsessed! LOL![/quote:2vd1ijne]

Yeah, just a little obscessed! :laugh:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone, sorry I haven't replied in a while. I finally uploaded the pictures on my computer and will post them now! Sorry that they are such bad quality though.. courtesy of a cell phone. :laugh:

This first one is of Sisyphus, about to win Grand Champion Junior.She is the little brown and white doe in the front. 










The next one is of Appoline, she is the fawn colored doe at the front of the line. 










Again.. sorry for the bad quality. :\


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice!! Congrats on your wins!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty girls  congrats!


----------

